# Odssey Battery PC680



## TexasCotton (Sep 18, 2008)

I need help with a complete (my understanding)discharged 14-12volt Odssey battery(2 of them) PC680. I get 0.00 volt reading on both terminal posts and also get 0.00 volts on all 6 battery acid ports.There is no battery electrolyte whatsoever also

If I attempt to recover what steps are needed?
Could you or would refill with which fluid (I have some battery sulfuric acid)


----------



## Arlo (Dec 27, 2009)

If that is a battery that used to work then it's toast. You only put acid in a lead battery once after that you can top it up with distilled water but if its empty and reading 0 its NFG.


----------



## alvin (Jul 26, 2008)

I recovered GC batteries that were completly dry. They did show a voltage 1,2,or3 volt. I filled them with distilled water and charged. That did not do much so flushed them and refilled with acid from the parts store.

I use the cart everyday and the charge last a week or so.

Alvin


----------



## TexasCotton (Sep 18, 2008)

Arlo said:


> that NFG.


 nice I assume that is no f_______ good
I actually looking for someone that has first hand experience in battery recondition/recovery.............


----------



## TexasCotton (Sep 18, 2008)

alvin said:


> I recovered GC batteries that were completly dry. They did show a voltage 1,2,or3 volt. I filled them with distilled water and charged. That did not do much so flushed them and refilled with acid from the parts store.
> 
> I use the cart everyday and the charge last a week or so.
> 
> Alvin


I have seen where on some AGM 12 volt using distilled water, battery hydrometer, and sometimes epson salt may possible make a comeback..........Problem is this a pure lead 12 volt battery


----------



## Arlo (Dec 27, 2009)

Every second a lead 12V battery spend dead its sulfating. So sure you might be able to get something out of if and maybe it will serve a purpose. But is it worth your time for something for only X% of what it once was?

As a rule acid is only poured into a lead battery once.!


----------



## Arlo (Dec 27, 2009)

TexasCotton said:


> nice I assume that is no f_______ good
> I actually looking for someone that has first hand experience in battery recondition/recovery.............


 btw thats Not Functioning Good but some conceder what you said.


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

The PC680 is supposed to be a sealed lead-acid battery... I can't think of any way for it to lose all of its electrolyte that wouldn't be 100% fatal.

Just recycle it and buy a new one.


----------



## alvin (Jul 26, 2008)

TexasCotton said:


> I have seen where on some AGM 12 volt using distilled water, battery hydrometer, and sometimes epson salt may possible make a comeback..........Problem is this a pure lead 12 volt battery


 
The GC batteries (Golf Cart batteries) are FLA's (Flooded Lead Acid). The ones I recovered may have been protected from sulfating because of the lack of electrolyte. 

Alvin


----------



## badfishracing (Dec 4, 2009)

I rewatered some Hawker Genesis EP16. Same as the odyssey. I know you won't get peak performance, but it may come back by adding water. Pop off the top, and you'll find 6 little rubber caps. Probably a long shot, but it only takes time. If you know they were overloaded, could just have an interconnect blown apart? Usually they show a couple volts. 0 is real bad.


----------



## TexasCotton (Sep 18, 2008)

TexasCotton said:


> I need help with a complete (my understanding)discharged 14-12volt Odssey battery(2 of them) PC680. I get 0.00 volt reading on both terminal posts and also get 0.00 volts on all 6 battery acid ports.There is no battery electrolyte whatsoever also


I have decide to return these no volt /discharged/ battery back to the ebay seller whom lied about their usable status

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItemVersion&item=290966103519&view=all&tid=903914082019

Ebay takes for ever to deal with some of the worse sellers


----------



## TEV (Nov 25, 2011)

Just a suggestion : they may be brand new and this is the reason of no voltage/no acid. You should contact the seller and ask for info/instructions regarding of acid type and concentration and first charge specifications.

P.S. the eBay link doesn't work for me , asking for sign in .


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

TexasCotton said:


> I have decide to return these no volt /discharged/ battery back to the ebay seller whom lied about their usable status....


Note - this bit of information would have been valuable to know up front... 

As TEV has already suggested, it is possible these are brand new, never charged batteries, or that the electrolyte was deliberated dumped out for shipping.

As for buying really heavy yet really cheap things like lead-acid batteries on ebay in the first place...

P.S. - the ebay item number is no longer valid.


----------



## TexasCotton (Sep 18, 2008)

TexasCotton said:


> I have decide to return these no volt /discharged/ battery back to the ebay seller whom lied about their usable status
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItemVersion&item=290966103519&view=all&tid=903914082019
> 
> Ebay takes for ever to deal with some of the worse sellers


The seller took forever to ship,respond, and became uncooperative once I had issues. He said they where dry cell and just need a charge...........
and as I have stated they had no electroylte when I check or voltage between posts or cells................


----------



## TexasCotton (Sep 18, 2008)

Tesseract said:


> The PC680 is supposed to be a sealed lead-acid battery... I can't think of any way for it to lose all of its electrolyte that wouldn't be 100% fatal.
> 
> Just recycle it and buy a new one.


This is what I should have done


----------



## TexasCotton (Sep 18, 2008)

Battery mfg website link and the ebay seller pretty much cut/copy/ pasted to ebay listing and made some fraudlent statements with evil intent or not
http://http://shop.odysseybattery.com/p/pc680-p

I will out the ebay seller upon my case closing on ebay...........


----------



## TexasCotton (Sep 18, 2008)

TEV said:


> Just a suggestion : they may be brand new and this is the reason of no voltage/no acid. You should contact the seller and ask for info/instructions regarding of acid type and concentration and first charge specifications.
> .


 FYI
The seller never disclosed the "truth" in his listing just stated used. I have tried to fix/condition/charge/repair these. Most the lead acids batterys I have seen have electrolyte/acid/sulphric/battery fluid or mix thereof. These where discharged and had no fluid.

Besides desulfating/charging, any suggestions on how to bring voltage back?


----------



## TexasCotton (Sep 18, 2008)

I gotta ask this or put this "thought" out there.........

If you run some 12volt batterys in parallel (boost/amp/gain) could you use capacitors to help with a low voltage battery.....?

I see voltage stabilizer on ebay (mini cap bank) for sale ........


----------

